# Mavs Training Camp Roster



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs' Training Camp Roster, With Comments
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com

In minutes, Mavs Media Day begins … but you won’t be able to tell some of the players without a scorecard. Here is the list of the 17 players on the training-camp roster as of now – complete with their jersey numbers and a comment or two … 


11 JJ Barea PG/SG 5-11 175

Status: A fan favorite and a team favorite – but not just because of his mascot-sized frame. He makes plays as a shooter and fearless driver, and on defense? Hey, the Mavs wouldn’t have topped San Antonio in Round 1 without his defense. 



3 Roddy Beaubois PG/SG 6-1 170 

Status: Quick and long and electric … and way too raw to mean the expectations that some already have for him. The rookie can probably already succeed at this level as a defensive PG, but … patience, people.



13 Matt Carroll SG 6-6 212

Status: His reputation as a 3-point ace started slipping in Charlotte and now it’s just below sea-level. Yet another end-of-bench Mav who is frequently mentioned in trade gossip, he doesn’t seem like a very good fit here.



25 Erick Dampier C 6-11 265 

Status: Arguably underappreciated by Mavs followers, he’ll have competition for time from Gooden, he’ll make a push in a contract year, and maybe he’ll do it all with a Gooden-sized chip on his shoulder. 



90 Drew Gooden C/PF 6-10 250 

Status: Well, he’s the starter! At center! Consider this yet another experiment in trying to find a better-than-Damp answer – but at least Gooden (while not strictly a center) is a proven NBA commodity. 



5 Josh Howard SF/G 6-7 210 

Status: A new position. A newly-surgically repaired ankle and wrist. A new attitude? When J-Ho is right, he’s a special player – and his presence makes Dallas that much more of a special team. How fully rehabbed he is may be the No. 1 story in camp.



43 Kris Humphries PF 6-9 235 

Status: A scrapper with size who put up some numbers last year in Toronto when he was given a rare opportunity. Humphries isn’t sure he’s wanted in Dallas, but he will be … if he can somehow become a longer Eddie Najera.



21 Nathan Jawai C 6-10 280 

Status: Lots of mixed reviews from inside Mavs HQ as to whether the massive Australian is a) a project worth devoting a year to or b) just a project. For at least a week, he’s both – and he’s also somebody whose name pops up in trade talks. 



2 Jason Kidd PG 6-4 210 

Status: Possessing the NBA’s highest BBIQ, Kidd is now settled in as the unquestioned and long-term leader of the Dallas Mavericks … and maybe, if last year wasn’t a fluke, as a perimeter shooter worth covering. 



0 Shawn Marion F 6-7 228 

Status: Dallas thinks he’s the one-man solution to an assortment of problems, including man-on defense, rebounding, slashing, finishing, and on and on. Kidd could make him an All-Star-caliber player once again.



41 Dirk Nowitzki PF 7-0 245 

Status: At 31, now an elder statesman and still one of the handful of best basketball players in the world. “Fired up,’’ he says, to be fresh because of no international basketball … and no troublesome girlfriend.



6 Quinton Ross SG 6-6 193 

Status: His status? Well, it kept changing all summer, from newly-signed prospective starter to (after the signing of Marion) a defensive specialist fighting for time at the 2-guard behind Howard and Terry.



33 James Singleton PF/SF 6-8 230

Status: He’s a little bigger, a little stronger, and a little bit more prepared to play when he popped onto the scene as a contributor last year. He can play all three front-court spots, but faces deep competition in front of him for time. 



31 Jason Terry G 6-2 185 

Status: In many ways the heart of the Mavs, his upbeat demeanor is invaluable around here. It also doesn’t hurt that he fully embraces a supporting role as the reigning NBA Sixth Man of the Year. Jet is a “glue guy’’ with star quality. 



7 Tim Thomas F 6-10 240

Status: He'll be sidelined for a month after the minor knee surgery, but once he’s ready to go – and once fans realize just how limited his role is – he could be a decent fit at the end of the bench with a vet’s-minimum contract, a little bit of ‘tude and a sweet 3-point stroke. 



77 Jake Voskuhl C 6-11 255

The nine-year veteran comes to camp without a guaranteed contract – but with a pedigree as a capable body at backup center.



4 Shawne Williams F 6-9 225

Status: He disappeared last spring for “personal reasons’’ and now, despite his guaranteed contract and his untapped athletic potential, now seems to be persona non grata – and hopefully throw-in trade bait.


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=2072


----------

